

Key selector is the most important one in CSS - pothibo
http://csswizardry.com/2012/07/shoot-to-kill-css-selector-intent/

======
jplur
What about inheritance? I'd rather start with 'header ul{}', then continue
with 'header ul.nav{}' and 'header ul.nav.main{}'

